
Why does IT suck with computers? (2019) - zelon88
https://www.honestrepair.net/index.php/2019/01/20/why-does-it-suck-with-computers/
======
fargle
This article missed the two _most_ important characteristics in the good vs.
bad bullet list:

* Ability to understand how a piece of technology actually works. Not just push buttons or google answers. Not just follow a recipe to fix a problem, or know a piece of knowledge. Often problems are new and unique. Real understanding of how something works, or is supposed to, is critical for synthesis of new unique solutions. If you see someone that gives up after all information sources, google, documentation, etc. have given out - this is the problem. You have to solve problems even if they have never been seen before - somebody has to figure it out the first time.

* Sound and logical problem solving aptitude, skills, and techniques. Too often, even someone who is knowledgeable in a technology, can fail hard and waste lots of time if they have poor troubleshooting skills and no aptitude for troubleshooting itself. For example, don't keep making hypothesis and changing stuff, but forget to put it back when the guess doesn't work. Getting lost, making illogical guesses that don't fit the problem, tunnel-vision.

